# ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

افتتاح مركز تسوق للأزواج في دالاس حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعة كبيرة من الرجال المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الأعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات والمميزات: ...
: ـ
القاعدة الوحيدة أنك لو فتحت باب أي دور من هذه الأدوار لا بد أن تختار زوجا أو تصعد للدور للأعلى ولا يمكنك الرجوع مرة أخرى .. النزول يكون للخروج بلا عودة فقط . 











فذهبت صديقتين الى المركز لاختيار زوجين ...




: الدور الأول عليه لافتة تقول الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف محترمة ويحبون الأطفال فقالت الفتاتان لبعض : حسنا هذا أفضل من الا يكون لهم وظيفة أو الا يحبوا الأطفال ولكن لنرى ماذا في الدور الأعلى . 

مجانين

الدور الثاني عليه لافتة تقول الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات عالية. . يحبون الأطفال. . و في غاية الوسامة قالت الفتاتان .. ممممم . . ولكن ماذا في الأعلى .


لا  يقتنعون  ابدا
الدور الثالث عليه لافتة تقول الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيرة .. يحبون الأطفال .. في غاية الوسامة ويساعدون في شغل البيت قالت الفتاتان : وااو .. رائع .. ولكن ماذا قد يكون في الأعلى : 

واو  ايه  الطمع  الي انتو  في؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


الدور الرابع عليه لافتة تقول الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيرة . . يحبون الأطفال . في غاية الوسامة ويساعدون في شغل البيت. . و في غاية الرومانسية




!! قالت الفتاتان : يا الهي .. تخيلي ماذا يكون بانتظارنا في الدور الأعلى


ههههههههه

انا بس عاوز اعرف  حتوصلو لي  ايه



فصعدتا الى الدور الخامس فوجدتا لافتة تقول: ـ




لا رجال هنا. . وهذا الدور فاضي و موجود فقط لإثبات أنه من المستحيل إرضاء المرأة 


هههههههههههههه

يا  بنات العبو بعيد  

يا marmar
​


----------



## سيزار (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قشطه جبت من الاخر يا امجد يستحيل ارضاء المرأه فعلا ولكن خليك انت المدرب الذى يرود النمور كدا

هتكون الامير الذى له كلمه على قلبها :sami31:


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قشطه جبت من الاخر يا امجد يستحيل ارضاء المرأه فعلا ولكن خليك انت المدرب الذى يرود النمور كدا
> 
> هتكون الامير الذى له كلمه على قلبها :sami31:



ههههههههه

منا عارف البنات  حيشنقوني:t30::t30:

بس  انا لسا ليا  مواضيع  تانية

شكرا ل مرورك يا سيزار

استنيني  يا مرمر  :heat::heat:​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

[size*="5"]موضوع حلو خالص جميل (( اه من حواء )) 
لكن لى رجاء ... مفيش لى مكان باحدى هذه الادوار  هههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح معكم[/size]*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



النهيسى قال:


> [size*="5"]موضوع حلو خالص جميل (( اه من حواء ))
> لكن لى رجاء ... مفيش لى مكان باحدى هذه الادوار  هههههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح معكم[/size]*



هههههههههههههههه

يا اخ  النهيسي

انت لو  عاوز  الدور الخامس  يبقة قولي؟

و متنساش  كمان  مش  حيردو
ههههههههه
دول  صعب  المراس

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

هههههههههههههههه
احنة البنات مفترياااات كثير


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

*ههههههههههههه 

ميه ميه امجد يارافع راسنا ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> احنة البنات مفترياااات كثير



 كويس  تعرفو  بنفسكو انكم مفتريات


هههههههه

شكرا  لمرورك  يا  ريحة  بلادي

عراقية​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



kokielpop قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> ميه ميه امجد يارافع راسنا ​*



انشاء الله دائما  وابدا

بس عاةز اسناد

هههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

يســـــلام...

وليه شايف انه لم يمكن ارضاء المرأة !!

ليه مش شايف انهم مش لاقيين الراجل اللى بيتمنووووه 

لان الرجاله دلوقتى ( لا حول لها ولا قوة  ههههه ) ماتخلونا ساكتين بقى 

يا أمجد شكلك هتخلينى ارجع أمارس نشاطتى تاااااانى هههه​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وليه تبصوا للنقطة دى
متشوفو الرجالة الرخصية الى مستنيين واحدة تختارهم:new2:
يا ساتر عليكوا كدى:11azy:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وليه تبصوا للنقطة دى
> متشوفو الرجالة الرخصية الى مستنيين واحدة تختارهم:new2:
> يا ساتر عليكوا كدى:11azy:*



يا جاااااااامد أنت 30:30:​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

*


marmar_maroo قال:



يا جاااااااامد أنت 30:30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يكرمك:smil12:*


----------



## mariam201097 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة يا للروعة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> الله يكرمك:smil12:*



يكرمنا وإياكم 30:30:​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



amjad-ri قال:


> افتتاح مركز تسوق للأزواج في دالاس حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعة كبيرة من الرجال المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الأعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات والمميزات: ...
> : ـ
> القاعدة الوحيدة أنك لو فتحت باب أي دور من هذه الأدوار لا بد أن تختار زوجا أو تصعد للدور للأعلى ولا يمكنك الرجوع مرة أخرى .. النزول يكون للخروج بلا عودة فقط .
> 
> ...



*انت الاختصاصي بالدفاع 
عن الولاد
في المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*

ايه ده !!!

الولاد كلهم طلعوا شريرين كده :t30::t30: هههه​


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2008)

*هو اظاهر انهم علي راي جيلان *
*مملوش عينهم *
*ولعلمك يا امجد لو كان في دور سادس كانوا هيطلعوه ههههههههههه*
*يلا المره الجايه بقي *
*وابعد عن مرمر *
*عشان انا موجوده وبالمرصاد*

*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا امجد علي الموضوع اللذيذ*​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يســـــلام...
> 
> هو حصل حاكة
> 
> ...



لالالالالالا

اعملي  الي انتي عاوزة  الا  نشاطاتك

هههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وليه تبصوا للنقطة دى
> متشوفو الرجالة الرخصية الى مستنيين واحدة تختارهم:new2:
> يا ساتر عليكوا كدى:11azy:*



مكمان في  ستات  مستنية  حد  يؤلهم  سلام :t30::t30:

و كمان  يستر عليكو  :warning:

شكرا لمرورك  جيلان​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يا جاااااااامد أنت 30:30:​



:t30::t30::t30::t30:
:t9::t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



mariam201097 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة يا للروعة



شكرا لمرورك  


بصي يا مرمر  اهي  بنت  بتعترف

انا مقلتش حاكة

هههههههههه

:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



كليم متى قال:


> *انت الاختصاصي بالدفاع
> عن الولاد
> في المنتدى
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح*​



لالالالا  انا مش كدة  

انا بس عاوز امزح  معاهم 

بس البنات بيفهموني  بطريقة غريبة

يا بنات انا بس  عاوز  امزح  معاكم

سلام المسيح معاكم  

و اتمنة انكم متزعلوش مني​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه ده !!!
> 
> الولاد كلهم طلعوا شريرين كده :t30::t30: هههه​



ربنة يسامحك :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

​


mero_engel قال:


> *هو اظاهر انهم علي راي جيلان *
> *مملوش عينهم *
> *ولعلمك يا امجد لو كان في دور سادس كانوا هيطلعوه ههههههههههه*
> *يلا المره الجايه بقي *
> ...



شكرا لتفهمك الموضوع

و شكرا لمرورك

هو في حد  يقدر على مرمر

دي الشقية :11azy::11azy:​


----------



## emy (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*

*طبعا امال هنرضى باى حاجه كده*
*مانتوا حلكوا لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب *​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



emy قال:


> *طبعا امال هنرضى باى حاجه كده*
> *مانتوا حلكوا لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب *​



ماشي يا emy

قولي الي بدك

انا  مش حكاوب  

لاني عاوز اكون good boyبنضركم

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



mero_engel قال:


> *وابعد عن مرمر
> عشان انا موجوده وبالمرصاد
> 
> ههههههههه
> *​


*

ههههههههههه يا جااااااااااااامد أنت 

يا ميرو يا جامد تغيبى تغيبى وترجعى بالتقييييل 30:

أيووووووة وريهم بقى :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



amjad-ri قال:


> لالالالالالا
> 
> اعملي  الي انتي عاوزة  الا  نشاطاتك
> 
> هههههههه​



:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



amjad-ri قال:


> هو في حد  يقدر على مرمر
> 
> دي الشقية :11azy::11azy:​



ههههههههه مرمر انا ده يعنى :heat:

ده انا غلباااااااااااان 30: هههههههه

عارفين يا أمجد انك بتهزر ولو لو بتتكلم جد كونا سكتنا :t30: هههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههه مرمر انا ده يعنى :heat:
> 
> ده انا غلباااااااااااان 30: هههههههه
> 
> عارفين يا أمجد انك بتهزر ولو لو بتتكلم جد كونا سكتنا :t30: هههه​



هههههه

منة عارف  عمايلك يا بت

انتي  ..................

الله واعلم  يمكن  تحرميني من الدخول كمان

ربنة يستر ​:t9::t30::t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



amjad-ri قال:


> هههههه
> 
> منة عارف  عمايلك يا بت
> 
> ...



هههههههههه ليه هو انا عملت ايه قبل كده !! :t9:

بس تصدق بفكر اعمل حاجة دلوقتى زى كده :warning: ههههه

كويس انك نبهتنى لكده 30:30:​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه ليه هو انا عملت ايه قبل كده !! :t9:
> 
> بس تصدق بفكر اعمل حاجة دلوقتى زى كده :warning: ههههه
> 
> كويس انك نبهتنى لكده 30:30:​



ههههه

وبءة الانزار  :warning:دة لية 


هو انا عملت حاكة  و حشة لا سامح الله​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههه
> 
> وبءة الانزار  :warning:دة لية
> 
> ...



:t30::t30::t30:

لا معملتش بس لازم نبين العين الحمره ههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :t30::t30::t30:
> 
> لا معملتش بس لازم نبين العين الحمره ههههههه​



هي  عينك مالهة  حمرة

عوزاني اوديكي الدكتور :t30::t30:

بصي انا  حنون  اكتر منك :t30::t30:

هههه

يبقة  مش  الاتنين يا مرمر

خليها عين وحدة  عشان اعرف  اتعامل ازاي:heat::heat:

دنتي  بكد شقية​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*

ههههههههه

بقى كده !!!:boxing:

طيب أبعد عن الشر وغنى له بقى يا أمجد 

وبلاش تلعب بعداد عمرك :new6:​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> بقى كده !!!:boxing:
> 
> ...



ههههههههه

هو انا  اولت حاجة

انا قلت انا احن  منك :t30::t30:​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*

هههههههههههههههههههه


موضوع جميل مووووووووت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> هو انا  اولت حاجة
> 
> انا قلت انا احن  منك :t30::t30:​



لا قووووول يا أمجد :smil8:

أحن منى طيب أصل أنا الصراحة شريرة :t30:

فأحترس بقى هههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maro)*



dodi lover قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل مووووووووت



شكرا ليك​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لا قووووول يا أمجد :smil8:
> 
> أحن منى طيب أصل أنا الصراحة شريرة :t30:
> 
> فأحترس بقى هههه​


*
لالالا
انا  مقلتش انك شريرة  يا مرمر

بس  انتي شوية حنونة:heat::heat::heat:

وبلاش  احترس  عشان  مش  عاوز  اعرف انتي شريرة وله لا

انا اعرفك  شقية مش  شريرة يا مرمر:t9::t9:*​


----------



## سمسم سعيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

برافو اضيفتك حاجه دمعت البنات خدعه والضحكه مهد للضياع


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

سمسم سعيد قال:


> برافو اضيفتك حاجه دمعت البنات خدعه والضحكه مهد للضياع



شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



amjad-ri قال:


> *
> لالالا
> انا  مقلتش انك شريرة  يا مرمر
> 
> ...



هههههههههه 

أحرجتنى بقى !!! :08::08:​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: ههههه المرأه مش ممكن ترضى شوفو (marmar maroo)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> أحرجتنى بقى !!! :08::08:​



_*بلاش  حرج

احنا اخوات

:t30::t30:​*_


----------



## لوقا عادل (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هاكون في الدور الاخير


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> انا هاكون في الدور الاخير


_*
هههههه

ماشي  

شكرا لمرورك  سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## gogi (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*دى حاجة حلوة خالص بس بيتهيالى ان مش كل البنات كده انتو ظالمين الجزء الكويس منهم*​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

gogi قال:


> *دى حاجة حلوة خالص بس بيتهيالى ان مش كل البنات كده انتو ظالمين الجزء الكويس منهم*​



_*هو  موضوع ترفيهي  بس

شكرا لمرورك  سلام ونعمة*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*يعنى عليك ياامجد كنت طيب وغلبان صدقنى 

ان لله وان اليه راجعون 

الاخت مرمر كافيلة انها ترد عليك 

اتصرفى معاه بقى ​*


----------



## dark_angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*البنات دول ربنا هو بس اللى يقدر عليهم و على راى الشاعر اللى قال :-*
*الكبير عليكى يا كبيرة*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يعنى عليك ياامجد كنت طيب وغلبان صدقنى
> 
> ان لله وان اليه راجعون
> 
> ...



_*لا  يا انجي  الى  مرمر

انا  ارتعش  لمة بسمع اسمها

ههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك انجي​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *البنات دول ربنا هو بس اللى يقدر عليهم و على راى الشاعر اللى قال :-*
> *الكبير عليكى يا كبيرة*​



_*هههههههه

كلامك  سليم

شكرا لمرورك

نورت الموضوع​*_


----------

